# 2015 Supershow in Las Vegas



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

Has anyone heard if the Supershow will return next
year In Las Vegas?

Please Advise


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes it's there every year


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

@gmo442 I heard there may not be a show next year


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson (May 19, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I was there. They said @ the end of the show that there will be another show next year... 
Az-march
Nm-may


----------



## BUBBTOP60 (May 24, 2014)

RichardKinfokeRobinson said:


> @gmo442 I heard there may not be a show next year


that's the rumour every year:uh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Only time will tell :dunno:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Damn!!


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

They said there will be a s.s in Vegas every yr..


----------



## 52Hardtop (Jul 17, 2011)

vegas show was disappointing this year.. they scaled back 200 cars.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Why wouldn't it return?


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

Too much money for it not to come back every year. Everybody loves coming to vegas to hang out and cruise if it ever stops someone will take over or throw a picnic to get everybody out here


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm sure they will be back.. It's the perfect place to end the Lowrider Magazine Tour.. The Supershow is only as good as we all make it.. There were problems this year with the center but I'm sure next year they will have it back to normal .. This is just my opinion .. Take it for wat it's worth ..


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE NZ (Jan 9, 2005)

When do the dates come out for this? Just wanting to try book our flights from New Zealand as soon as possible.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Its back. Sun Oct 11. On the site now


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

The aftershow at the riviera was better , only $5 and you could bring in alcohol


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ray-13 said:


> I'm sure they will be back.. It's the perfect place to end the Lowrider Magazine Tour.. The Supershow is only as good as we all make it.. There were problems this year with the center but I'm sure next year they will have it back to normal .. This is just my opinion .. Take it for wat it's worth ..


X64---Amen


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

screwed up loco said:


> Its back. Sun Oct 11. On the site now


link. I cant find it posted anywhere.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i was there last year and they said see every one next year


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT,,, ROLL CALL,,,,, SENT MY PRE REG IN ALREADY,,,,,, WHOS ALL GOING,,????:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> TTT,,, ROLL CALL,,,,, SENT MY PRE REG IN ALREADY,,,,,, WHOS ALL GOING,,????:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:we there


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> :thumbsup:we there


 hell ya BIG LOUU..... SEE YOU OUT THERE .. :thumbsup:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

Showtime C.C. Arizona will be there.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Staying at the good ol Strat once again :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Golden Nugget is having a good sale, promoting rates on a cyber Monday level, only catch is it expires tonight. Code is EB714


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

I DONT THANK THE GOLDEN NUGGET HAS TRAILOR PARKING,,


screwed up loco said:


> Golden Nugget is having a good sale, promoting rates on a cyber Monday level, only catch is it expires tonight. Code is EB714


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if the venue the same size ?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ray-13 said:


> I DONT THANK THE GOLDEN NUGGET HAS TRAILOR PARKING,,


hotelclub.com has stratosphere for $77 a night when you book 4 nights: fri-tues. use code: EXTRAS
They also got good rates for Palace Station


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I know most of us will be getting wristbands but just in case, here's the link for e-tickets that just went on sale. $40 

http://lowrider.tixonlinenow.com/vegassupershow/


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

I hear no wristbands this year only tickets


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Has anybody received their indoor/outdoor confirmation notices yet?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be doing the Majestics after hop on Monday.....Riviera Hotel.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

screwed up loco said:


> I know most of us will be getting wristbands but just in case, here's the link for e-tickets that just went on sale. $40
> 
> http://lowrider.tixonlinenow.com/vegassupershow/


where do you get a wrist band ese??


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

gmo442 said:


> The aftershow at the riviera was better , only $5 and *you could bring in alcohol*





djmikethecholodj said:


> I'll be doing the Majestics after hop on Monday.....Riviera Hotel.


So i guess you need to book a room Monday as well


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

47 fleetmaster said:


> where do you get a wrist band ese??


Saturday during the setup just inside the front gate where everyone enters :thumbsup:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

screwed up loco said:


> Saturday during the setup just inside the front gate where everyone enters :thumbsup:


fuck it might go sat till monday :nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

og flip from frisco said:


> Has anybody received their indoor/outdoor confirmation notices yet?


GOT MINE YESTERDAY,,


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Is there going to be a Saturday night hop like last year ? Hundreds of people went to that one


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

It all goes down next Sunday! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any one have any info on the before and after hops?


----------



## TDesigns707 (Oct 22, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Any one have any info on the before and after hops?


Where do all saturday and friday parties gonna be at??


----------



## TDesigns707 (Oct 22, 2011)

gmo442 said:


> Is there going to be a Saturday night hop like last year ? Hundreds of people went to that one


Keep uptated with saturday hops and paries


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

TDesigns707 said:


> Keep uptated with saturday hops and paries


All I could find so far

LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW PRE-PARTY

Throwback Lounge at The Plaza Hotel
Saturday, October 10 from 10 p.m. to 3 a.m.

There is plenty of room at Throwback Lounge, so feel free to tell all the car clubs

Dj spinning old school to the new school.

EVENT DETAILS:

1) ALL ENTRY IS FREE

2) Open Bar Well Drinks with special door price

3) Open Beer Draft

4)No Dress code

21+ event


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

City 2 city party Sat night........one luv and the allstars hop Sun night


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

How about Friday. Where we gonna kick I it?


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Some people's are starting to say there well gather some cars in Las Vegas on Eastern n Sahara as some went there last year on Saturday night n few on Jerry nugget again but no confirm exact location yet


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

http://vegas.eater.com/2015/10/7/94...flippin-good-burgers-and-shakes-grand-opening

If you miss out on the free ice cream at CREAM Henderson's opening Saturday, you could still score some deals as Flippin' Good Burgers and Shakes spreads its grand opening celebration across the entire weekend. From Friday, Oct. 9 to Sunday, Oct. 11, the recently-opened restaurant is giving away gift cards, $1 beers, even vouchers for free food at your next visit when you purchase $10-worth at this one.


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> Some people's are starting to say there well gather some cars in Las Vegas on Eastern n Sahara as some went there last year on Saturday night n few on Jerry nugget again but no confirm exact location yet


Thats one of the local spots sahara and eastern. Where everybody meets sat nights


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

bigbeanz702 said:


> Thats one of the local spots sahara and eastern. Where everybody meets sat nights


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Sure is a lot of trailers. Would like to see some cars actually driven . There should be an award for that


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

gmo442 said:


> Sure is a lot of trailers. Would like to see some cars actually driven . There should be an award for that


Oh they will be driven! On the strip!what would be the point to drive them all the way to Vegas and back


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

One of 3 that got approved. Lowrider Style CC in the house.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

That show has a classification for golf carts now?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

1st picture of the show is a golf cart? The real Super Show is back in LA


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Instagram has a shit load of pics for those who are on it  oh and Facebook too :naughty:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Post them here or at least link them


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

I honestly tought Facebook was for single females and viejas chismosas that post even when they taking a shit,,

I guess I'm wrong,, lemme make an account and look for pics,,since this website went to chit,,


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

[video]https://youtu.be/0uIF1ofrbS8 [/video]


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

chingon68mex said:


> I honestly tought Facebook was for single females and viejas chismosas that post even when they taking a shit,,
> 
> I guess I'm wrong,, lemme make an account and look for pics,,since this website went to chit,,


 :rofl:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

you are better off on facebook, instagram or youtube if your waiting for pictures because this site is to out dated


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I'm going to be posting pictures of the super show on my Instagram shortly

greeneyeswitthathotglass 



bigdogg323 said:


> Instagram has a shit load of pics for those who are on it  oh and Facebook too :naughty:


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

2015 LOWRIDER IF THE YEAR 

"FINAL SCORE" 58 impala

2nd place "big payback" Texas cutty 

3rd "BLVD MADNESS" 65 impala 

Stole this pic from Instagram  :naughty:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LowriderLobo said:


> you are better off on facebook, instagram or youtube if your waiting for pictures because this site is to out dated


Nobody is better off on those websites..
WTF u talkinbout "outdated"?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes another one of our entries. Matt president of my Safford Az Chapter said it only had 300 cars. Very small show. _:dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Our last entrie:

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Trike of the year.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bomb of the year.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider of the year.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Nobody is better off on those websites..
> WTF u talkinbout "outdated"?


Those sites make it easier to upload pics so these lazy Fucks don't bother post here. And it's those lazy fucks killing this forum 

Thanks to those taking the time to post pics here


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bike of the Year.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOWRIDER EXCELLENCE AWARD


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

https://youtu.be/0uIF1ofrbS8


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOWRIDER EXCELLENCE AWARD


No question!!!!saw this mofo in Arizona and the detail is out of this world


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOWRIDER EXCELLENCE AWARD


Breaking Bad, Best Engine, Best Mural, 1st place 60's full custom and Excellence award.


----------



## 702s10owner (Oct 1, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'll be doing the Majestics after hop on Monday.....Riviera Hotel.


Is there still an after hop today?


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

702s10owner said:


> Is there still an after hop today?


12pm - 11pm
2955 S. Las Vegas blvd


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Let's see some more pictures!


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

chingon68mex said:


> I honestly tought Facebook was for single females and viejas chismosas that post even when they taking a shit,,
> 
> I guess I'm wrong,, lemme make an account and look for pics,,since this website went to chit,,


este wey:roflmao:



Lowrider Style CC said:


> Lowrider of the year.


:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Very nice uffin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

anybody got any more pics of this?????


DKM ATX said:


>


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

file://localhost/Users/mrozzie_323/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library/Previews/2015/10/11/20151011-221256/5fbq+U1cR%25yiwLB6fl3ddQ/IMG_4968.JPG


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Bring on the videos of the hop offs!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

thx for the xtra pics.....


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 1768081
> View attachment 1768089
> View attachment 1768097
> View attachment 1768105
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

Any pics of the 2 tnc 61's?

Are they both owned by same owner?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Danm...thank you guys for posting pictures.


----------



## rickyanderson (Oct 15, 2015)

There still lots of event yet to come this year.!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


>





DKM ATX said:


>



damn, very creative , clean work and detailed..................................... but why ? just my .02 don't do it to a 58, it just hurts


----------



## BigDaddyInTheCaddy (Nov 6, 2008)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> damn, very creative , clean work and detailed..................................... but why ? just my .02 don't do it to a 58, it just hurts


That was a wagon its ok


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

i think the show was fucken suck


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

BigDaddyInTheCaddy said:


> That was a wagon its ok


A 4 door to


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken our OKC chapter pres. drove his car from OKC to Vegas showed and drove it back a few years ago. His wagon is call Route 66....


gmo442 said:


> Sure is a lot of trailers. Would like to see some cars actually driven . There should be an award for that


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Word round the campfire is that the Phoenix AZ Supershow was significantly better, more cars and better overall show...I did not get to attend Vegas, so curious how true this is for people that attended both. Thanks!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LowriderLobo said:


> you are better off on facebook, instagram or youtube if your waiting for pictures *because this site is to out dated*





LowriderLobo said:


>





LowriderLobo said:


>


So, why you keep advertising your car show on this "out dated" site..? :drama:


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


>


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

My daughter representing the S.P.C.C Family with her Trike at the SuperShow


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> damn, very creative , clean work and detailed..................................... but why ? just my .02 don't do it to a 58, it just hurts


I saw this car in Arizona and I was in aw of the work that went into this ride.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_NEW!!!!
Now featured on our website! 
“The Torres Empire Los Angeles Supershow! Featuring pic’s from a collection of some of the baddest Lowrider Photographers in the world!!!!
The only Lowrider Site that updates TWICE a month! On Saturday! Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information and entertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping Video's , Car Show Flyers, more lowrider website links than any website and much more!
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

_


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

I kept hearing it died & used to be better......it was my first time coming from fl and i was blown away, but i have never been to cali either so :dunno:
but just posted up a glimpse at the weekend i had out there :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## jrock66 (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool video. I agree, being from the mid-west, car shows here have 1 or 2 lows and thats it. I thought it was cool to see so many unbelievable rides in one place.




stilldownivlife said:


> I kept hearing it died & used to be better......it was my first time coming from fl and i was blown away, but i have never been to cali either so :dunno:
> but just posted up a glimpse at the weekend i had out there :thumbsup:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks :thumbsup:



DKM ATX said:


> I saw this car in Arizona and I was in aw of the work that went into this ride.


----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool show, great weekend.


----------



## True_School510 (Apr 18, 2014)

Does anyone know the contact information for the Avenues Customs? According to the latest issue of LM they are based out of Las Vegas


----------



## True_School510 (Apr 18, 2014)

Something magic about that classic black.. damn


----------

